
Why Not Build Your Own Self-Driving Car? - majikarp
http://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2017/12/18/car/
======
KKKKkkkk1
You know the 80/20 problem? The last 20% percent of the work require 80% of
the effort? Well, with self-driving cars it's the reverse. Most start ups
spend the first year getting a team of car hackers to hook up a bunch of ROS
machines in the trunk to the car's controls and rigging up a bunch of sensors.
And then once they're done, they have this one task left, writing the actual
algorithms. And they realize that the best they can do is a car that makes
laps around their parking lot (see above article), and even that takes them
another year.

~~~
IshKebab
I don't think you meant the reverse. I presume you meant it is even more
extreme. The "nearly there" edge cases - the last 1% is 99% of the work.

~~~
qbrass
The 80/20 rule is just recursive. On the bright side, that makes the last 1%
closer to 98% of the work instead of 99%.

------
StavrosK
You know those five self-driving "levels"? Hands off, eyes off, attention off,
mind off, or something like that? I think we need a sixth, "mind off, but this
time you're driving in India".

Every time I go on the road, I am reminded that what works in the US has no
way of working where I live, unless the car can also automatically honk its
horn and cut people off. Otherwise, in high-traffic conditions it would just
stay put behind the guy who double-parked in its lane for two hours, politely
never cutting anyone off.

~~~
wolfgke
> You know those five self-driving "levels"? Hands off, eyes off, attention
> off, mind off, or something like that?

See

>
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Autonomous_car&ol...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Autonomous_car&oldid=816746579#Levels_of_driving_automation)

------
Animats
This isn't how to do self-driving. It's how to do _road-following_. There's a
big difference.

------
jerkstate
This is pretty neat, perhaps the author should integrate with the comma.ai
platform, which is open source (except for the vision part, which this post
implements), has a vehicle dynamics model and hardware integration with
several recent Honda and Toyota cars.

------
zeep
I wonder if there's any chance for George Hotz's project to come back...

~~~
sallyfour
it's very alive and well!

~~~
asteli
I wish them well, but they're doing hobby robotics.

They claim to be at the level of Waymo/Tesla/Uber/Cruise, etc, but a quick
glance at their github shows sub-DARPA Grand Challenge levels of technical
development.

------
IshKebab
The article doesn't ask this dumb question.

------
frabert
Because it will crash.

~~~
otakucode
You are likely to provide more of the actual things needed to make a self-
driving car work than any car company is, though. No car company will give the
engineers the time, resources, or control over the project to make a self-
driving car that is trustworthy. But an individual might at least provide
themselves a quiet environment, the tools they need, the time they need, and
never be forced to rush or forge ahead with uncomfortable reservations simply
because an MBA wants to meet his metric projections and knows that no court in
the land would ever levy criminal charges no matter what happens.

~~~
frabert
The important thing is, though: will it be able to self-drive on street? No.

It will be the most comfortable car there is for the maker, but it won't drive
itself.

------
jonsen
Automobile²

